

Experts Warn Internet Is Running Out of Bandwidth - noor420
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,518405,00.html

======
noonespecial
I don't mean to be rude here, but could we give the "teh internets is runnin'
out!!!" stories a rest on HN. I don't think there's anyone on this list who
doesn't grok how absurd this is. We've been hearing this same tired alarmism
since '99, but in the past few days, its shown up four times on HN.

Again, don't want to step on any toes but sheesh!

------
ShabbyDoo
So, whose PR is behind this? Time Warner and Comcast?

------
Rantenki
If only there were only some way to add more routers to the internet!

Oh the humanity!

